# The more I think of it...



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

The less I feel in the mood to let the Switchblade go.

Yeah, I can get a smoking deal on a ML, but the benefit may not be as big as expected - both bikes are very similar - and the difference in price is still painful for my pockets as things are going.

Enough expenses I have with the new brakes and the so long needed wheelset and the rear shock will need service VERY soon.

I guess I'll keep the "Black Pearl" (or Perla Negra? What sounds better?  ) and ride it until it literally falls apart. Then I'll try to hook up a Titus frame replacement or another frame.

Now... where can I get a Titec Scoper?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

That is a sound decision.... I mean the Blade is a fine trail bike..... 

Sure a new frame is nice, but if you are still happy with the Blade... just keep blingin' it up! :thumbsup:

You can get the Titec Scoper to solve your seatpost issues.. and ride it hard!!!

You could save some more, and get the new frame eventually.... since you take good care of your bike.. it won't depreciate as much.. or as you say, you might trade it in for another frame if you ever manage to break it 

Good dirt,
Cris


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

So UGI has passed eh??  
Yeah, keeping the Switchblade is a good solution. IMO, it already has very AM capable parts. Just buy the telescopic seatpost you are talking about and buy some leg armour or something like that :yesnod:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Sell the SB and get a v10 you fool!!!!!

Nah, its a wise choice even though everyone would like to have a new frame..

With those brakes, the telescopic seatpost, some leg armour and sticky tires you can bomb yourself down the downhill!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pricepoint.com
Titec El Norte Pyro 'Scoper Gold Series Seatpost
45 bucks

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/15214-275_TITPS6-3-Parts-68-Seatposts/Clamps/Titec-El-Norte-Pyro-'Scoper-Gold-Series-Seatpost.htm


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Pricepoint.com
> Titec El Norte Pyro 'Scoper Gold Series Seatpost
> 45 bucks
> 
> http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/15214-275_TITPS6-3-Parts-68-Seatposts/Clamps/Titec-El-Norte-Pyro-'Scoper-Gold-Series-Seatpost.htm


Thanks, guys!!

Time to call the "usual suspects" for the leg armour and Scoper.

Actually, I hit Transvision last friday to buy a chain and I got a look at Fox's offers for leg armour. There were some cheapo ones that fit nice but quite don't like them.

My wife was "those are ugly as hell"... She liked the Launch's :ihih: I will have to take her advice on the "fashion" department.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Thanks, guys!!
> 
> Time to call the "usual suspects" for the leg armour and Scoper.
> 
> ...


See.. you should do as she says and get the cooler, more expensive ones


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Two words: Gravity Dropper!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Two words: Gravity Dropper!!!


Mada... you know that one is soo gay!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp... maybe you can buy this one...
http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-POLARIS-MENS-FULL-SUSPENSION-MOUNTAIN-BIKE_W0QQitemZ180057213450QQihZ008QQcategoryZ27948QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180057213450

Maybe the shipping will be more expensive than the bike...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Warp... maybe you can buy this one...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-POLARIS-MENS-FULL-SUSPENSION-MOUNTAIN-BIKE_W0QQitemZ180057213450QQihZ008QQcategoryZ27948QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180057213450
> 
> Maybe the shipping will be more expensive than the bike...


Hmmm....the linkage looks similar to the Switchblade's...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Hmmm....the linkage looks similar to the Switchblade's...


I don't have access to ebay from work, but I bet it looks like a spesh...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> I don't have access to ebay from work, but I bet it looks like a spesh...


and what's wrong with Spesh?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> and what's wrong with Spesh?


They aren't Titus...


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Spesh sucks rft: rft: rft: rft:

Warp, this is the sled your mate recommended:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Hey come on AM... I know they are not boutique bikes, but Spesh are not bad bikes either... I owned an Epic for over 2 years... and it didn't even break a sweat under my weight.... and that being a short travel XC race bike... so while I know there is a difference... I don't look down on "big brand" bikes per se... I criticize only in a case-by-case basis


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

I don't like bikes with rear ends like wet noodles. Sorry.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> I don't like bikes with rear ends like wet noodles. Sorry.


I know they are not "Titus strong" or even less Ventana... but not that bad as a wet noodle.. at least in my experience.. you must ride much more aggressively than I .. I suppose...

EDIT: Sorry for the thread derailment.. I'll drop the subject now...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

All Mountain said:


> Spesh sucks rft: rft: rft: rft:


I dont like specialized too much either, but you cant say that this thing isnt sick :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Hey come on AM... I know they are not boutique bikes, but Spesh are not bad bikes either... I owned an Epic for over 2 years... and it didn't even break a sweat under my weight.... and that being a short travel XC race bike... so while I know there is a difference... I don't look down on "big brand" bikes per se... I criticize only in a case-by-case basis


With a weight more similar to the Switchblade than the Racer-X, it doesn't surprise me them not breaking! 

Don't bother the thread derail... this is the Mexico forum, where 9 out of each 10 threads end up in disaster... 

*AM*... what can I expect from Rzoz?? He's in danger to stop being the only one owning a ML in town... he's just being jealous!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> I dont like specialized too much either, but you cant say that this thing isnt sick :thumbsup:


Yeah, sick as in "puking over the board" sick....


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> I dont like specialized too much either, but you cant say that this thing isnt sick :thumbsup:


Dunno about the bike, but that fork looks fully sic !!! Can it go on a motolite ????


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Warp said:


> Don't bother the thread derail... this is the Mexico forum, where 9 out of each 10 threads end up in disaster...
> 
> *AM*... what can I expect from Rzoz?? He's in danger to stop being the only one owning a ML in town... he's just being jealous!


Rzoz, has a coil shock. He's 'da man !!!!

but, yeah, he's trying reeeeal hard to derail you from your evil plan !!!!!!

Does the Mexico forum take in aussies? I like your forum better....


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> Dunno about the bike, but that fork looks fully sic !!! Can it go on a motolite ????


That looks like a Totem.... way over the ML's 145mm limit, I guess...


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

crisillo said:


> I know they are not "Titus strong" or even less Ventana... but not that bad as a wet noodle.. at least in my experience.. you must ride much more aggressively than I .. I suppose...
> 
> EDIT: Sorry for the thread derailment.. I'll drop the subject now...


I weigh 220 pounds rollin'. I can tell ya' many a bike feel like wet noodles rippin' down the steep descent flying into the rock strewn corners. *It's all for the ride *(as Whafe would say 'it's all good')!!! Different strokes for different folks !!


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

crisillo said:


> That looks like a Totem.... way over the ML's 145mm limit, I guess...


Fully sic fork !!!! what limit..... mawhahaahahahahaahahaha mawhahahaahahahahahaaa can we just pretend it doesn't exist??


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> Does the Mexico forum take in aussies? I like your forum better....


Only invitation needed for this party is to show up with good sense of humour! :thumbsup:

We'll be happy to have you coming here often!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> what limit mawhahaahahahahaahahaha ????


Yeah i know 

but 180mm would be a tad too much I suppose... of course it could be dialed down to take advantage of those super stanchions


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> what limit mawhahaahahahahaahahaha ????


Now I see why your interest on the Crash Replacement program...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Now I see why your interest on the Crash Replacement program...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Warp said:


> Now I see why your interest on the Crash Replacement program...


Warp, my friend.... I am very interested in it.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

crisillo said:


> Yeah i know
> 
> but 180mm would be a tad too much I suppose... of course it could be dialed down to take advantage of those super stanchions


Maybe it's time to hang a Marzocchi on the front of that silver stallion of yours ???


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> I dont like specialized too much either, but you cant say that this thing isnt sick :thumbsup:


It's definitely sick... just look at that sickly color, probably it got the flu or something.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> It's definitely sick... just look at that sickly color, probably it got the flu or something.


Wash your mouth out with soap !!!!

My new Handsome One is gunna be that colour !!!!!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> Maybe it's time to hang a Marzocchi on the front of that silver stallion of yours ???


I just switched from the Marz Marathon I had on my Epic (I actually moved it to the SS, and my GF's bike has an MX Comp), but for the moment I am deeply in love with the Motion Control compression adjustment on my Pike... somehow that's what I never knew I missed on the Marathon... I like MC so much i am thinking of getting a Reba for the SS....

I still love Marz forks, they are so plush and easily serviceable (usually -- TST sounds like a pain compared to HSCV service though), but who knows..maybe an AM SL 1 could make some rounds around here next year....


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

crisillo said:


> I just switched from the Marz Marathon I had on my Epic (I actually moved it to the SS, and my GF's bike has an MX Comp), but for the moment I am deeply in love with the Motion Control compression adjustment on my Pike... somehow that's what I never knew I missed on the Marathon... I like MC so much i am thinking of getting a Reba for the SS....
> 
> I still love Marz forks, they are so plush and easily serviceable (usually -- TST sounds like a pain compared to HSCV service though), but who knows..maybe an AM SL 1 could make some rounds around here next year....


Ohhh I thought you were going to say 66 SL1 ATA ?? I would like that fork on my "sickly color, probably it got the flu or something" Handsome One  .

EDIT: :sad: :sad: :sad: :bluefrown: :bluefrown: :bluefrown: I'm not allowed to get one :sad: :sad: :sad: :bluefrown: :bluefrown: :bluefrown: .


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> Wash your mouth out with soap !!!!
> 
> My new Handsome One is gunna be that colour !!!!!


If so, then it's going to be called 'the sickly one'.... But Titus does know better about colors than Spech, at least for this year, the Blue of El Guapo is darker, and actually, lot nicer


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> If so, then it's going to be called 'the sickly one'.... But Titus does know better about colors than Spech, at least for this year, the Blue of El Guapo is darker, and actually, lot nicer


Nope... he's getting the ladies' version... look at the website!


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> If so, then it's going to be called 'the sickly one'....


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

What's that translate to in Spanish??


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> Ohhh I thought you were going to say 66 SL1 ATA ??  I would like that fork on my "sickly color, probably it got the flu or something" Handsome One  .
> 
> EDIT: :sad: :sad: :sad: :bluefrown: :bluefrown: :bluefrown: I'm not allowed to get one :sad: :sad: :sad: :bluefrown: :bluefrown: :bluefrown: .


I need to grow bigger balls for a fork like that :lol:

and why can't you get a 66 SL1 ATA?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> I still love Marz forks, they are so plush and easily serviceable (usually -- TST sounds like a pain compared to HSCV service though), but who knows..maybe an AM SL 1 could make some rounds around here next year....


TST it ain't the big bad wolf as I thought... it's tricky indeed in the sense that it may not be correctly bleed even if you follow instructions by the book. But it ain't difficult. I already di mine and it was simple.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

crisillo said:


> I need to grow bigger balls for a fork like that :lol:
> 
> and why can't you get a 66 SL1 ATA?


Probably the CFO won't budget that...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> What's that translate to in Spanish??


"El Enfermo"

It sounds nice even in Spanish!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> TST it ain't the big bad wolf as I thought... it's tricky indeed in the sense that it may not be correctly bleed even if you follow instructions by the book. But it ain't difficult. I already di mine and it was simple.


Good to know in case I ever need to tear one down.... it is just that the RS forks have been going for such crazy low prices (especially for Europe) that it is hard to justify any other choice (I paid about 325 Euro for my Pike 454 Air U-turn to give you an idea).. Reba Teams usually go for less than 300 Eur

But who knows.. a good deal on a Zocchi might come up


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Probably the CFO won't budget that...


and the "sickly color, probably it got the flu or something" Handsome One :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :bluefrown: :bluefrown: :bluefrown: :bluefrown: :bluefrown: :bluefrown:

in fact i think I've been cut off funding completely. I will need to get X7 shifters and rear D as well.....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp, this sunday, I talked with Rodrigo (one of the locals there, he has one of the big carpas that sells bike stuff). He asked me if I was the one selling the Titus... lol!

I hope you can sell yours at a nice price and have a chance to ride a man's bike...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Probably the CFO won't budget that...


In that case, AM just needs to get some black lowers for that 66 and she might not notice :lol:


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Warp said:


> "El Enfermo"
> 
> It sounds nice even in Spanish!


if I were to get a Handsome One it would be El Enfermo blue 'casue I dig the colour. The FoShizzle book of bike building says ....


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> and the "sickly color, probably it got the flu or something" Handsome One :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :bluefrown: :bluefrown: :bluefrown: :bluefrown: :bluefrown: :bluefrown:
> 
> in fact i think I've been cut off funding completely. I will need to get X7 shifters and rear D as well.....


Bummer.... I guess you would have to make due with enjoying that "crappy ML" you've got  :thumbsup:


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

crisillo said:


> In that case, AM just needs to get some black lowers for that 66 and she might not notice :lol:


Yahhhh, but white is the Shizzzle !!!!


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I hope you can sell yours at a nice price and have a chance to ride a man's bike...


Warp, ain't got it in him (to ride a man's bike). My pole slides down sooo nice   for the descents.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> In that case, AM just needs to get some black lowers for that 66 and she might not notice :lol:


That reminds me I have to paint my lowers black!

(If they're black, I may sneak another fork in there... That poo brown is too obvious!)


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

crisillo said:


> Bummer.... I guess you would have to make due with enjoying that "crappy ML" you've got  :thumbsup:


Yup. But she's got a tight shiney rear !!!!!


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

crisillo said:


> Bummer.... I guess you would have to make due with enjoying that "crappy ML" you've got  :thumbsup:


Yup. But she's got a tight shiny rear !!!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I hope you can sell yours at a nice price and have a chance to ride a man's bike...


I thought Titus stopped making manly bikes when they plugged off the Switchblade... So you all are in gilr's bikes!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> That reminds me I have to paint my lowers black!
> 
> (If they're black, I may sneak another fork in there... That poo brown is too obvious!)


Good idea... or you could even "pull a BA" and get Z1 through axle lowers


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> I thought Titus stopped making manly bikes when they plugged off the Switchblade... So you all are in gilr's bikes!


Not me  (yet at least  )


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> Yup. But she's got a tight shiny rear !!!!!


Why do you speak like that of your SO?!

 
Sorry, I couldn't help it... I'm off guys, going home facing my 2hrs commute!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Why do you speak like that of your SO?!
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't help it... I'm off guys, going home facing my 2hrs commute!


I'm off too.. gotta sleep


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

crisillo said:


> Good idea... or you could even "pull a BA" and get Z1 through axle lowers


Or, the 10mm bolt thru option....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> Or, the 10mm bolt thru option....


Hope Hubs here, bro... Not quite...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Wtf is going on here, I dont understand so much nonsense....


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Warp said:


> Hope Hubs here, bro... Not quite...


20mm ready for the ZAM1?


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Wtf is going on here, I dont understand so much nonsense....


me neither ~!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Hope Hubs here, bro... Not quite...


BTW... Chad told me that my wheelset is already built :thumbsup: And that it looks beautifull! Nice... it will go well with a white marzocchi with 20mm...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> BTW... Chad told me that my wheelset is already built :thumbsup: And that it looks beautifull! Nice... it will go well with a white marzocchi with 20mm...


Cool... I'll be paying for the brakes tomorrow, so everything can be shipped soon...

AM... nah, my front are Hopes XC. Stuck to 9mm


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> BTW... Chad told me that my wheelset is already built :thumbsup: And that it looks beautifull! Nice... it will go well with a white marzocchi with 20mm...


So Roberto where are the pics? I know Chad takes super pics of gear.. and I would be sure you want to see them yourself.. so where are the pics???????????


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

All Mountain said:


> Does the Mexico forum take in aussies? I like your forum better....


Only if you make a $100 donation to my paypal account.
PM for further details


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll take 50 bucks to my paypal acount.
PM me for further details.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Hmmmmm...
Warp, what about the Motolite that they posted recently in the Titus board?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Hmmmmm...
> Warp, what about the Motolite that they posted recently in the Titus board?


I saw it... but I'll think about it.

As I mentioned, the gain in performance hardly justifies another bike.


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

*Porn*

_*"You Know You Want Me"*_

_Whafe's motolite. Picture taken without permission. Just don't tell him _


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

*nice!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Thats Whafe's motolite, isnt it? Its the pimpest motolite ive seen :eekster:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Thats Whafe's motolite, isnt it? Its the pimpest motolite ive seen :eekster:


I think so... You can see more pics of it here..

http://www.whafe.com/titusexogridmotolitepics.htm


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Thats Whafe's motolite, isnt it? Its the pimpest motolite ive seen :eekster:


Yeah... that's bling no holds barred...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Yeah... that's bling no holds barred...


That bike is seriously nice :thumbsup:

(OK, for a TITUS)


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Warp said:


> I saw it... but I'll think about it.
> 
> As I mentioned, the gain in performance hardly justifies another bike.


Warp you know as well as I do how much groovier it would be with all that chatter tuned out on Exogrid !! I would love just be be able to ride one... wait a minute... that would be very dangerous :devil: :devil: !~!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> (OK, for a TITUS)


translation.... "As beauty as no Turner will look ever, not even by mistake"


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

crisillo said:


> So Roberto where are the pics? I know Chad takes super pics of gear.. and I would be sure you want to see them yourself.. so where are the pics???????????


Ok, I just got this pic from Chad... he'll be probably sending everything monday... yeah!


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Wow!!  
So cool.....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Ok, I just got this pic from Chad... he'll be probably sending everything monday... yeah!


Hey!!

One more post and I will have to delete your posts!!

(Just being jealous... I'd love to get my wheels made soon!)


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Hey!!
> 
> One more post and I will have to delete your posts!!
> 
> (Just being jealous... I'd love to get my wheels made soon!)


lol.. the wheels just look awesome! Originally, I wanted silver hubs, but Chad didn't had any silver Bulbs... so I got resigned to black, but when I was talking with him, he mentioned that he had gold ones, and voila! that's how it was built.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Ok, I just got this pic from Chad... he'll be probably sending everything monday... yeah!


nice roadies:thumbsup: ..... what are those ugly orange things in the rim:nono: .. guacatelas!!!!!........... j/k

I am sooo jealous!!!

Don't know much about wheels but those are quite nice. Congrats bro!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Ok, I just got this pic from Chad... he'll be probably sending everything monday... yeah!


Finally! :lol:

They look awesome, man!

The look like the gold version of my all-black wheels.... copycat! :lol:


----------

